# downoi...Erio's...Sulawesi shrimp/Tylo snails.



## mubender (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm hunting some place local (I live in Tyler area approximately 130 miles East of Dallas).

I'm simply sick of trying to get fauna shipped in as about 1/2 of everything i'm shipping dies off. with the price of what i'm looking to stock...I.E. Downoi/Erio species/Sulawesi shrimp of all types/Tylo snails...i'll go broke with my shipping luck and still have nothing to show for it. So hopefully someone knows of an LFS in dallas-shreveport area that can/will get these species if they don't already have them. I am more than willing to drive 2-3 hours in order to get my hands on these.

I'm also looking for Elassoma species.

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i live in McKinney.. a little north of Dallas, idk of anywhere around here that sells that kind of shrimp.. all that i can find around here are overpriced cherry shrimp and amano shrimp. the only place ive ever seen any sort of shrimp is the petco in White Oak.. idk of anywhere in Tyler that has any fish etc...


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Try Just for Pets in Dallas. They have a variety of shrimp. They are on Coit and Beltline.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I do have some Erio species


----------



## mubender (Mar 23, 2009)

that's what i was hoping to hear...

now...what species, and how much? 

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

Erio Japan SP $30 each and Australian red $15 each. here are pictures.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/70539-fs-crystal-red-shrimp-s-s.html


----------

